# Forge Valley Cycling Track, Sheffield - Any good?



## Mapster1989 (23 Feb 2013)

Well it says it all in the title pretty much. Has anyone been to the Forge Valley Cycling Track and if so would you recommend it?

As far as I'm aware it's £3 to use as an adult and is 1km in length but apart from that I don't know much else.


----------



## Mapster1989 (6 Mar 2013)

Just found the segment if anyone was wondering. 

It's here.


----------

